# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## Adike

Mijn naam is Adike Groors-Viellevoye, mijn beroepsdisciplines zijn natuurgeneeskunde, homeopathie en psychosociale zorg. Op mijn website www.viellevoye.nl vindt u uitgebreide informatie. Ik heb vele hobby's zoals keramiek, tuinieren, dieren (die ik ook behandel), mozaïek, vakanties, winkelen, etc.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Adike, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Zo te lezen ben je veelzijdig. Ik zie dat je andere mensen al aardig op weg helpt. Fijn! 

Tot ziens dan op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Adike

Hallo Leontien,

Ja, het is een leuke site en ik probeer mensen inderdaad te helpen.

Groetjes Adike

----------

